# just spend 1.3 grand for 4 tires..damn uber



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

If you claim actual expenses, yes, but if you claim the mileage rate, no.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> If you claim actual expenses, yes, but if you claim the mileage rate, no.


so..i should just claim actual expense then correct?

and for mileage i can claim that separately right?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Go to costco or sam's club.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dang said:


> so..i should just claim actual expense then correct?
> 
> and for mileage i can claim that separately right?


One or the other but not both. Keep your receipts and just do the math at the end of the year and see which one saves you the most in taxes.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

If you drive a lot the mileage rate is always more. For tires I'd recommend Nitto Motivos...they are incredible for the price.


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

you can't blame uber for spending 1.3k on tires.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I am curious what in the heck kinda tires you bought that ran $300 a tire.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

D Town said:


> I am curious what in the heck kinda tires you bought that ran $300 a tire.


I wondering the same thing.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

He bought Michelin. Should have gone to Costco for Michelin at a good price...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Transportador said:


> He bought Michelin. Should have gone to Costco for Michelin at a good price...


The link he posted shows the tires costing $195. Even with balancing, road warranty, valve stems and tax it shouldn't have rounded up to $1300. Not even $1000.00.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> http://www.michelinman.com/US/en/tires/products/latitude-tour-hp.html


Your an Independent Contractor, you don't pay taxes during the year unless you pay Quaterly Estimated Taxes. No tax payed, no tax refunded. Use that receipt for expenses. And you can only take off the % of the tires based on the % of your use of vehicle for TNC driving compared to personal driving. It's easier just to use the IRS mileage allowance.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

D Town said:


> The link he posted shows the tires costing $195. Even with balancing, road warranty, valve stems and tax it shouldn't have rounded up to $1300. Not even $1000.00.


Yes I agree. I paid around $1100 for Michelin staggered sizes, mounted, balanced, pressure sensors, taxes.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

I was also going to suggest Costco. Do you have to buy new sensors if the old ones work?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

They don't let you re-use them. I think they might have batteries in them. They don't cost much though.


----------



## bard1290 (Jan 3, 2016)

He must have those nitrogen filled tires. I can only wish


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

why so expensive? my god. 

I could get a set of name brand tires from Costco for under $400. SMH


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

bard1290 said:


> He must have those nitrogen filled tires. I can only wish


No no no not nitrogen. Cocaine.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I just put 4 new tires on my car and only paid 500. out the door, mount, balance, valve stems and lifetime road hazard warranty....you got bent over son


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

My last tire change was $500 out the door. You can continue using the same TPMS sensors, if they start to fail you can replace them one at a time, it takes all of 20 minutes to swamp them out and most places will do it for free (after paying for part) if you go in for a rebalance. Rule number one on car repairs: SHOP AROUND. Find a better price, make them beg for your business. Town Fair Tire wanted $130 each for my TPMS sensors, I got them for $30 each on Amazon and they installed them for free for me.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> My last tire change was $500 out the door. You can continue using the same TPMS sensors, if they start to fail you can replace them one at a time, it takes all of 20 minutes to swamp them out and most places will do it for free if you go in for a rebalance.


The neat trick is finding a shop that has the tool to relearn where the tires are....I have a 2014 impala that has not been relearned yet.....one day I will lol


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

A few years ago i had to buy tires for my Nissan 370Z.
Nearly $400 each at that time (they've dropped in price now) and you cannot rotate them because the rear are wider than the front.
Michelin Pilot Super Sports
And you only get about 22 to 24,000 mi. out of them


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> One or the other but not both. Keep your receipts and just do the math at the end of the year and see which one saves you the most in taxes.


But if you use actual and then drive a lot the next year you're screwed because you can't go back to using mileage. Mileage is almost always the way to go.

You also can only deduct the % that is business. So it won't be all the tire cost and you still have to track mileage.

Why so expensive?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> The link he posted shows the tires costing $195. Even with balancing, road warranty, valve stems and tax it shouldn't have rounded up to $1300. Not even $1000.00.


The link says "Starting at $195." Now we know why you fell into the "Up to $90,000 a year" trap. Lol


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Tire Rack for everything. Even with Uber's 10-15% discount it is cheaper to get tires from them.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

cannonball7 said:


> No no no not nitrogen. Cocaine.


Then you can offer to let the pax suck your tires for a fee.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But if you use actual and then drive a lot the next year you're screwed because you can't go back to using mileage. Mileage is almost always the way to go.
> 
> You also can only deduct the % that is business. So it won't be all the tire cost and you still have to track mileage.
> 
> Why so expensive?


As long as you use the SMR the first year of business use, you can switch back and forth in later years. It's in the IRS rules, written that way. The exception is for leased cars where you can't change if you start out using the SRM.


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

firestone always has good deals on tires especially f you open up a store card


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

1,300 for tires? You got got.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I just spent $324 for four sets of 40k warranty tires at Tires Plus. Granted they were not premium ones but at these rates that's all I can afford.

Edit: Meant to say a set of four tires! Total of four!!


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> I just spent $324 for four sets of 40k warranty tires at Tires Plus. Granted they were not premium ones but at these rates that's all I can afford.


Nothing wrong in your game Bill!

That's how it should be done.


----------



## Banditjump (May 23, 2015)

Dang , pay attention to the suggestions on this thread, a LOT of wisdom and common sense... last month I put the exact same Michelin Latitude tires on my Explorer, at Costco, all 4 mounted, balanced and new TPMS stems, was $770 out the door.


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

lol I get used 17 inch tires like new condition in the BX Jerome for 35 installed with TPMS Balanced and rotated if buy 2 at a time.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

OP they got yo ass good. I had my tire kiss a rock while going around a winding mountain with landslide warning, and it costs 120 for new tire+labor


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

cannonball7 said:


> No no no not nitrogen. Cocaine.


lol that's another scam! The atmosphere is already like 80% nitrogen.. In other words every tire is filled with about 80% nitrogen.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

iamkitkatbar said:


> OP they got yo ass good. I had my tire kiss a rock while going around a winding mountain with landslide warning, and it costs 120 for new tire+labor


Costco, bjs include road hazard if I'm not mistaken..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> http://www.michelinman.com/US/en/tires/products/latitude-tour-hp.html


Better be bullet proof Gold Seal run flats for that kind of $$$


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Congrats on being a success story for UP.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

I got run flat tires for 105 dollars from tire rack and paid 60 dollars at ford dealer to install it


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

Dang said:


> so..i should just claim actual expense then correct?
> 
> and for mileage i can claim that separately right?


No. UberPissed explained it succinctly.

If you claim the mileage deduction that's all you get.

If you claim actual expenses, that's all you get.

It's one or the other - actual expenses or mileage. Not both. Not some combination of both. Not a little of this and a little of that.

Get it?
Got it?
Good.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i got the high end one 19 inch maybe thats why? http://www.samsclub.com/sams/245-55r19-103h-trhp-55000/prod10830697.ip?sprodId=prod10830697


ITEMS IN YOUR CART 
DELIVERY METHOD 
TOTAL 
QTY 
ORIG. PRICE 

Remove
$60.00

4
$15.00

Michelin Latitude Tour
HP - 245/55R19
103H

*Item #:* 317245

Save for Later | Remove
Special Order
Special order this product now and pick up in your local club in 3-5 business days

Pick up at
San Antonio Club(#6262)

Change Club
$964.64
Update
$241.16
Select action on checked items











$1,024.64
Merchandise total:
$279.58
Est. sales tax:
$0.00
A Product Fee is a fee levied by your shipping addresses state and/or government on select items in your order.
No product fee was applied to this order.
$0.00
Product Fee Total:

" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 11px; color: rgb(0, 95, 166); cursor: pointer; border-bottom-width: 1px !important; border-bottom-style: dashed !important; border-bottom-color: rgb(0, 95, 166) !important; display: inline-block !important; width: 85px;">Est. product fee:
$1,304.22
Estimated Total:
Estimate calculated for shipping to78230
Orders that contain Instant Savings must be shipped to the same address and cannot be split between in Club pick-up and online delivery.

Estimated total does not include taxes, fees shipping and optional charges. State and local laws may require sales tax to be charged on the pre-discounted price. State and local laws may require sales tax to be charged on the Instant Savings pre-discounted price.

See the Continue Shopping


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

Dang said:


> i got the high end one 19 inch maybe thats why? http://www.samsclub.com/sams/245-55r19-103h-trhp-55000/prod10830697.ip?sprodId=prod10830697
> 
> 
> ITEMS IN YOUR CART
> ...


Why do we need to see this?

Are you showing off?


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

JuanIguana said:


> Why do we need to see this?
> 
> Are you showing off?


yea but uberx is not paying me this much so is not good just sayin


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

Dang said:


> yea but uberx is not paying me this much so is not good just sayin


Were you expecting them to buy new tread for you?

While I've got you, I wonder if you'd be interested in this timeshare I've got in Jamaica....?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

JuanIguana said:


> Were you expecting them to buy new tread for you?
> 
> While I've got you, I wonder if you'd be interested in this timeshare I've got in Jamaica....?


He wants us to know he's paying top dollar while being paid below minimum wages.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

D Town said:


> He wants us to know he's paying top dollar while being paid below minimum wages.


Reminiscent of so many Air Jordans on the feet of so many jobless or underemployed fools.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

Costco also recently added additional services that they didn't used to do. Like flat repairs, and rotations. I mean they always offered free rotations if you bought your tires there, but I think they'll rotate tires not purchased from them. Obviously you have to be a member.....

They repaired a flat for me a few months ago.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Hahaha....U got yourself to blame...

I bought USED 4 tires (245/55-19 Michelin Latitude Tour HP) for $320....MOUNTED and BALANCED and filled with 78% NITROGEN.

all 4 tires had 9/32nd tread left (practically new) and laughed all the way to the bank (new = $250 each before M&B+78% Nitrogen)

If you are gonna Uber in this day....gotta use your streetsmarts.

I expect these tires to last me 30K miles


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

df60532 said:


> Costco also recently added additional services that they didn't used to do. Like flat repairs, and rotations. I mean they always offered free rotations if you bought your tires there, but I think they'll rotate tires not purchased from them. Obviously you have to be a member.....
> 
> They repaired a flat for me a few months ago.


Tire patch emergency kit:
Pair of long nose pliers + $5 Tire patch kit + 12 volts inflator always gets the job done....no need to call tow truck/shop (unless its on sidewall)

money & time saved = priceless


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> I just spent $324 for four sets of 40k warranty tires at Tires Plus. Granted they were not premium ones but at these rates that's all I can afford.


I'm going to assume you meant to type, "a set of four 40k warranty tires," as otherwise that is one heck of a good deal at only $20.25 per tire!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

JuanIguana said:


> Reminiscent of so many Air Jordans on the feet of so many jobless or underemployed fools.


I was thinking more along the lines of four wheeler's and dirt bikes in the yards of people who claim poverty.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> http://www.michelinman.com/US/en/tires/products/latitude-tour-hp.html


If you drive 80,000 miles for uber the standard mileage deduction will give you $43,200. This should cover your tires.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm going to assume you meant to type, "a set of four 40k warranty tires," as otherwise that is one heck of a good deal at only $20.25 per tire!


Correct! You can tell English is not my first language! Lol.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> http://www.michelinman.com/US/en/tires/products/latitude-tour-hp.html


Mounted and balanced these at Costco for $60. My 2nd set of these and I got 40K out of the 1st. Thanks, little Mazda.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151978957245?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Tulsadude (Jan 4, 2016)

Thought One: If your using a vehicle for Uber that uses $300+ tires, you should probably reevaluate your business model/plan.

Thought Two: A simple 3 minute search and I found the exact tires you referenced for $176.98. Also found an "off brand" for 122.97. Not to mention Craigslist might be an option.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

df60532 said:


> I was also going to suggest Costco. Do you have to buy new sensors if the old ones work?


You don't have to buy new ones. I do recommend new valve stems for them, though. Costco charges $3 each.


----------



## Merc Man (Dec 19, 2015)

Must be driving a European luxury car. Hopefully the tips make up for the added tire expense.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Just drive on the rims. Passengers are so cheap they don't deserve to be driven in a car with proper tires.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Just drive on the rims. Passengers are so cheap they don't deserve to be driven in a car with proper tires.


I'd be fine doing that if the car wasn't mine. I personally think at these rates the pax has no right to rate drivers, the PAX should be providing the driver with free stuff, and they should be damn grateful if a driver shows up at all.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I never spend more than $400 on tires and I have 16 inch wheels.


----------



## Silver Bullit (Mar 1, 2016)

I just put new tires on mine (Town and Country) for under 300.00 installed at Walmart. Douglas Tires made by Goodyear. They may not last as long a Michelin but at 300 a pop for all 4 I can change them 3 times for under a Grand !


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> http://www.michelinman.com/US/en/tires/products/latitude-tour-hp.html


You don't need to keep the receipt unless you are already claiming actual expenses.

If these are the ones with 30,000 mile tread life then they are costing you 4.3 cents/mile, which is leas than 10% of the standard mileage deduction rate of 54 cents/mile so they are unlikely to be the deciding factor in pushing you to claim actual expenses.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

these tire are good..i feel better driving in these new driver..feelsgoodman

very smoochie


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

for 1300 those tires better come with rims


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> http://www.michelinman.com/US/en/tires/products/latitude-tour-hp.html


Just claim the actual expense.. I did and had a $1,000 lost


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> http://www.michelinman.com/US/en/tires/products/latitude-tour-hp.html


I'm not the first to say but I'll say it again: Costco or BJ's and use their discount coupons for tires... You can also buy you 8oz water bottles in bulk there too


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Dang said:


> $1,024.64
> Merchandise total:
> $279.58
> Est. sales tax:
> ...


27% sales tax???????

Are you sure that wasn't a Rider Safety Fee?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Your tires cost more than 5 times as much per mile as the last set I put on. I hope they look cool or something to make them worthwhile. 5x normal price is like paying $35 for a burrito at Chipotle, it better be one damn good burrito for that price.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> Your tires cost more than 5 times as much per mile as the last set I put on. I hope they look cool or something to make them worthwhile. 5x normal price is like paying $35 for a burrito at Chipotle, it better be one damn good burrito for that price.


yea its good it feels good i know the difference right away...feels like im in a roll Royce no joke..

FeelsVeryGoodMans


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Dang said:


> yea its good it feels good i know the difference right away...feels like im in a roll Royce no joke..
> 
> FeelsVeryGoodMans


My $500 Goodyear tires I bought 2 weeks ago make me feel like I'm in a Rolls Royce instead of my Ford Escape.

Not sure how I know this since I've never ridden in a Rolls Royce.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

TBone said:


> Tire Rack for everything. Even with Uber's 10-15% discount it is cheaper to get tires from them.


Uber rewards is actually one of the good things uber does.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

D Town said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of four wheeler's and dirt bikes in the yards of people who claim poverty.


Uh huh. Like in my hood. Wait, we're not supposed to do that??


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

New Tires for me cost under $500... $1.3k  too much $$$ 

Even my winter tires cost me $485 and that's installed comes with (free front tire alignment, tire rotations, winter changeover and free tire repairs)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> http://www.michelinman.com/US/en/tires/products/latitude-tour-hp.html


POST # 1/Dang: With your "Secret
Location" who 
knows what COUNTRY'S Tax Laws per-
tain to YOUR "off the grid" location.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kalee said:


> A few years ago i had to buy tires for my Nissan 370Z.
> Nearly $400 each at that time (they've dropped in price now) and you cannot rotate them because the rear are wider than the front.
> Michelin Pilot Super Sports
> And you only get about 22 to 24,000 mi. out of them


POST # 22/Kalee: I think the issue causing
incredulity with
MOST Thread Participants is that they KNOW Dang isn't #[F]Ubering in a 
high-performance Sports Car!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> I just spent $324 for four sets of 40k warranty tires at Tires Plus. Granted they were not premium ones but at these rates that's all I can afford.


POST # 30/Bill Collector: Wait....WHAT!?
SIXTEEN Tires
at $20.25/each ? Or 8 at $40.50 each ?
What tire size/aspect ratio/brand ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Millio007 said:


> lol I get used 17 inch tires like new condition in the BX Jerome for 35 installed with TPMS Balanced and rotated if buy 2 at a time.


POST # 33/Millio007: Sounds ALMOST
too good to be
true! What is BX Jerome, and WHERE are
these "like new" 17 inchers from...parted
out wrecks ? If the TPMS cost $30 on Ama-
zon how is that even possible ?

UPDATE: NOW I realize that there are 498
Used Tire Businesses on Jerome Avenue in
DA BRONX. Still for an out-the-door price of
$70/pair, 17", with working TPMS, mounted &
balanced. Outrageous! [In a good way.]


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 30/Bill Collector: Wait....WHAT!?
> SIXTEEN Tires
> at $20.25/each ? Or 8 at $40.50 each ?
> What tire size/aspect ratio/brand ?


Lol.. Meant four tires... Just quatro!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

These must be some hugh tires.

The meandering crison is chortling!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Lol.. Meant four tires... Just quatro!


POST # 79/Bill Collector: OOOOOOKAY !
We are up to
$81/each,presumably before Local Tax.
Will you give us the Other Details, please?
I'm dealing w/a 195/65 SR15 situation on
my 70K '03 'Yota'Rolla with eight-year-old
Goodyears and air leakage issues.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 79/Bill Collector: OOOOOOKAY !
> We are up to
> $81/each,presumably before Local Tax.
> Will you give us the Other Details, please?
> ...


That's grand total with tax and all.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/buying-used-tires-question.69219/


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 79/Bill Collector: OOOOOOKAY !
> We are up to
> $81/each,presumably before Local Tax.
> Will you give us the Other Details, please?
> ...


Air leakage? I've heard that folks of a certain age experience various kinds of leakage. Sounds like a personal problem, Mentoring Bison.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

WHy would you pay top dollar on tires for a uber car? you can get tires for like $35 a tire.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dang said:


> i got the high end one 19 inch maybe thats why? http://www.samsclub.com/sams/245-55r19-103h-trhp-55000/prod10830697.ip?sprodId=prod10830697
> 
> 
> ITEMS IN YOUR CART
> ...


19" are more rare and hard to find. They're also much more expensive. My CX5 has them and the 19" are always more expensive than the other sizes, no matter the brand. And not every brand makes the size. I paid about a grand for mine, Continental True Contact. I tried going to Firestone to get Brodgestones, they had to outsource the Continentals. Phenomenal tire though.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

oobaah said:


> Hahaha....U got yourself to blame...
> 
> I bought USED 4 tires (245/55-19 Michelin Latitude Tour HP) for $320....MOUNTED and BALANCED and filled with 78% NITROGEN.
> 
> ...


good deal, they won't last that long. they never do. tires are like gas, go cheap unless its for the mistress you keep in the garage and only drive for fun.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> 19" are more rare and hard to find. They're also much more expensive. My CX5 has them and the 19" are always more expensive than the other sizes, no matter the brand. And not every brand makes the size. I paid about a grand for mine, Continental True Contact. I tried going to Firestone to get Brodgestones, they had to outsource the Continentals. Phenomenal tire though.


my tires are better then urs though..cuzi was gonna get the one like u got..but yea they are expensive


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dang said:


> i got the high end one 19 inch maybe thats why? http://www.samsclub.com/sams/245-55r19-103h-trhp-55000/prod10830697.ip?sprodId=prod10830697
> 
> 
> ITEMS IN YOUR CART
> ...


POST # 41/Dang: $280 for T A X ? ! ? !
ALSO, whatth'heck
"X" vehicle takes 19" rims......that HASN'T
been " C U S T O M E R I Z E D "?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

oobaah said:


> Hahaha....U got yourself to blame...
> 
> I bought USED 4 tires (245/55-19 Michelin Latitude Tour HP) for $320....MOUNTED and BALANCED and filled with 78% NITROGEN.
> 
> ...


POST # 48/oobaah: Compressed Earth
Air is E X A C T L Y
7 8 % ... N I T R O G E N...J U S...S A Y I N'.
Since your Stated Location is "?" which
retailer, where, did you utilize for this ?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

R


Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 48/oobaah: Compressed Earth
> Air is E X A C T L Y
> 7 8 % ... N I T R O G E N...J U S...S A Y I N'.


I've read many discussions on the Nitrogen argument. As long as it's free, like at Costco (my local store doesn't offer "air") I don't understand the fuss. I was first introduced to it by a tire guy who later was one of the founders of the Long Beach Grand Prix. He also used a tire truing machine and a balancing system like they use on aircraft. The result was a very smooth ride and excellent tread life.
One of the supposed benefits is the tires maintain their pressure, not increasing as much from heat/friction, and not losing psi as quickly as they do with just air.
Isn't it interesting how this thread has grown to nearly a hundred posts? Lots of opinions.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Your tires cost more than 5 times as much per mile as the last set I put on. I hope they look cool or something to make them worthwhile. 5x normal price is like paying $35 for a burrito at Chipotle, it better be one damn good burrito for that price.


Sure, but his tires don't come with E. Coli.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> ALSO, whatth'heck
> "X" vehicle takes 19" rims......that HASN'T
> been " C U S T O M E R I Z E D "?


I've seen a few Venza family car turned X on the road, those things came with factory 19"s and 20"s.


----------



## glitched (Feb 5, 2016)

Dang said:


> these tire are good..i feel better driving in these new driver..feelsgoodman
> 
> very smoochie


They are ranked 12th in their competition category:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=CSTAS

You could have gotten a better tire even at a cheaper price. Next time do research before buying.

The only time i've ever spent over 1grand on tires was when i was in the middle of nowhere nevada on fly out to california, buy an old collector car and drive it back east road trip. (car had bad alignment)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I never spend more than $400 on tires and I have 16 inch wheels.


They must be 16" 120/65 H rated to 80mph and defintely not name brand. I have $200 michelins on mine. If it cost you $400 new including mounting and balancing then you must have made the tires yourself


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

glitched said:


> They are ranked 12th in their competition category:
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=CSTAS
> 
> You could have gotten a better tire even at a cheaper price. Next time do research before buying.
> ...


they rank lower but they are more expensive then the #1 rank...so yea i only care about the cost not the ranks

best
Compare
Michelin Premier LTX

Review this Tire

Size 245 /55 R19 103H SL BSW
Warranty 60,000 Miles
Load Range SL
Speed Rating H*
About Our Pricing

$194.00each

Found it Lower?
Let us Know!

rank #1 for under $200 seems like a scam rather spend more on the 1 i got it feels much better


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i forgot to mention im driving a ranger rover 2015 uberx..

http://rules.config.landrover.com/j...ior.html?_ga=1.58513130.1392073525.1457974805


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Dang said:


> i forgot to mention im driving a ranger rover 2015 uberx


Every Dang post previous to and following this post are therefore invalid.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder what the operating cpm is on *that* vehicle.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> http://www.michelinman.com/US/en/tires/products/latitude-tour-hp.html


You got ripped off like many people..Tires cost $100 each with balance. You need regular tires are just fine..not the best..
Thats crazy...I have a friend who spent $1000 for tires on a 2002 car.
Now hes having a lot of car problems and spent 10,000 over the year..insane


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Dang said:


> yea its good it feels good i know the difference right away...feels like im in a roll Royce no joke..
> 
> FeelsVeryGoodMans





Dang said:


> i forgot to mention im driving a ranger rover 2015 uberx..


Well, I've driven several different Rolls Royce models, from a '62 Phantom V to Shadows to Ghosts, and I've driven a recent 
Range Rover. Sorry, but that truck doesn't ride anything like a Rolls, no matter what you spend for tires. 
But if that makes you feel good, and justifies what you spent, go for it!


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

did this guy really say he does uber x in a 2015 range rover?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

ubermonkey said:


> did this guy really say he does uber x in a 2015 range rover?


If you can afford a Range Rover, why in the heck would you NEED to driver Uber? There is NO WAY you could make the payment muchless pay a house/apt/etc note.
Perhaps he is out of a job. Fair enough, sell the range rover, buy a pre owned econobox and drive Uber if you must.

This makes absolutely NO sense.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I just put 4 new tires on my car and only paid 500. out the door, mount, balance, valve stems and lifetime road hazard warranty....you got bent over son


I get quality used tires for $35 each, $120 for all 4. Profits = maximize revenue and minimize costs


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> R
> I've read many discussions on the Nitrogen argument. As long as it's free, like at Costco (my local store doesn't offer "air") I don't understand the fuss. I was first introduced to it by a tire guy who later was one of the founders of the Long Beach Grand Prix. He also used a tire truing machine and a balancing system like they use on aircraft. The result was a very smooth ride and excellent tread life.
> One of the supposed benefits is the tires maintain their pressure, not increasing as much from heat/friction, and not losing psi as quickly as they do with just air.
> Isn't it interesting how this thread has grown to nearly a hundred posts? Lots of opinions.


78% nitrogen doesn't make any sense. Isn't that the proportion in air anyway?
I can see pure nitrogen with no oxygen or moisture as being beneficial.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

yoyodyne said:


> Every Dang post previous to and following this post are therefore invalid.


POST # 97/yoyodyne: NO ! No no no.
The Hyperlink
identifies THAT Range Rover [not "ranger
rover" knucklehead] as having 21" Rims
in Factory Trim.

Mentoring Bison: S M H !


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The new South Korean brands are working out well. 
I paid $55/tire and am working on 45k and still rolling. 
The tire guy that sold them to me said they are good tires for the cost. 

I am the kind of guy that never buys a car that needs special wheels or tires. 
I like paying $220 per tire change.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

kideyse said:


> 78% nitrogen doesn't make any sense. Isn't that the proportion in air anyway?
> I can see pure nitrogen with no oxygen or moisture as being beneficial.


POST # 104/kideyse: My point exactly!
oobaah had a
Wiseacre Tire Tech blowing smoke up his Keester! Plain old compressed air.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 104/kideyse: My point exactly!
> oobaah had a
> Wiseacre Tire Tech blowing smoke up his Keester! Plain old compressed air.


I had a sales guy tell me the nitrogen molecule was larger than O2, so the tire pressure stayed constant longer. At only $14/tire a bargain at twice the price.

I suggested that since air is 78% nitrogen I should just use regular compressed air, and after a few top offs, most of the O2 would have escaped and I would have tires that were almost all nitrogen.

He didn't like me much after that.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Silver Bullit said:


> I just put new tires on mine (Town and Country) for under 300.00 installed at Walmart. Douglas Tires made by Goodyear. They may not last as long a Michelin but at 300 a pop for all 4 I can change them 3 times for under a Grand !


POST # 61/Silver Bullit: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You
for the Douglas-by-Goodyear "HotTip".

In the midst of my 195-65SR15 research
at AntiChristmart, I found that the acco-
lades for the $68 Uniroyal-by-Michelin
had almost NO BUYER REGRETS where
the $54 Douglas had 10% Bad Reviews
and HALF commenting that the RealLife/
Life Expectancy seems to be "nearly 40K"
on a 60K Advertised Tire.

3-WheeledBison: REGARDLESS...THANX!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 61/Silver Bullit: Bostonian Bison
> Thanks You
> for the Douglas-by-Goodyear "HotTip".
> 
> ...


You will probably not get 60k out of a $54 tire.

I calculate the cost per mile, and go with the best value. 
I subtract a bit of mileage from the cheaper brands like Cooper before deciding.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It was those tire pressure sensors that increase the price or cost.

I got lucky today. Jack Phelan had sent me a letter stating they wanted to buy my car back for me I'm put me in a new one.

The timing was perfect. At 50,000 miles I needed new tires there is a cooling system leak and I don't know if it was related to the recall. The warranty has expired some jackass and a Truck backed into me put a hole in my bumper with his trailer hitch. Add the food stains the four people that puke in my car one of them was me.

So I am now the proud owner of a 2016 Chevy Cruze 1lt Wi-Fi hotspot backup camera video screen power seats automatic dimming rear view mirror fog lights.

I would estimate the cost to repair the vehicle and to add fog lights and the other equipment involved close to $5,000.

The total cost to me was $ 8000 spread over 75 months.

I have commercial insurance 1300 bucks a year. And I'm about to have my chauffeur's license.

In a few days I will be legally qualified to drive a limousine to drive a taxi and to be an Uber driver with the proper insurance and Licensing as required by law

Oh and my furnace went out today to. Fortunately it was just a belt $14.08

There's a nice deduction for depreciation on next year's taxes. It should knock out another 12 to $15,000


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry to poo poo all over your threats sir. I'm sorry for your misfortune. Things can only get better.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

William1964 said:


> It was those tire pressure sensors that increase the price or cost.
> 
> I got lucky today. Jack Phelan had sent me a letter stating they wanted to buy my car back for me I'm put me in a new one.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, TPS is another thing I look at when buying a new car. 
I want a TPS that can be reset from a button in the glove compartment.

Some of the newer cars require you to drive at a specific speed for a specific distance to reset the TPS. 
Others require a special tool and much turning on and off the ignition.

I soon expect we will have to fart and tap dance in a specific sequence in the back up camera to reset the TPS on newer models.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

A set of Bridgestones for 800, America's Tire. The police special size, the car rides so much better. And got the $100 rebate for a set of 4. Took six weeks to get it though, all went to gas.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The Nitrogen at Costco is just that. Yes, the air you breathe has close to 80% Nitrogen. But in tires, the oxygen in compressed air contains moisture. You get oxidation, which is bad for wheels and tires, and the hotter the tire, the more oxidation.
I really don't want to start an argument, but it helps to know the reasons behind something like this. Read up on why fleet operators and truckers use Nitrogen. Like I said before, maybe not worth paying extra for, but Costco gives it to you free. If a tire dealer charged you for it, go to Costco to top it off as needed.


----------



## Macdiggity (Feb 7, 2016)

Tire rack has tires for my car $65 a piece.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I never spend more than $400 on tires and I have 16 inch wheels.


I have always been a tire snob (Yoko, Nito, Mich and Pirelli) ....last Year I discovered Cooper CS5 Grand Touring, smooth, quiet, and they run forever (just put on my second set)....$400 w/ certificates out the door at Discount Tire.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Unbelievable posts.

So your car may have started out with $1600 set of tires all the way around.

You burn through those in 6 months and you decide to pay $500 for a crappy set because of the poor pay.

Great....just remember to take off $1100 from the money you make.

That's the value lost on your car.

The number rarely lie.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

ubermonkey said:


> did this guy really say he does uber x in a 2015 range rover?


yeah....therefore....me=out


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> A set of Bridgestones for 800, America's Tire. The police special size, the car rides so much better. And got the $100 rebate for a set of 4. Took six weeks to get it though, all went to gas.


You do know there are only two large tire mfg in the U.S. now.
Goodyear and Cooper


Older Chauffeur said:


> The Nitrogen at Costco is just that. Yes, the air you breathe has close to 80% Nitrogen. But in tires, the oxygen in compressed air contains moisture. You get oxidation, which is bad for wheels and tires, and the hotter the tire, the more oxidation.
> I really don't want to start an argument, but it helps to know the reasons behind something like this. Read up on why fleet operators and truckers use Nitrogen. Like I said before, maybe not worth paying extra for, but Costco gives it to you free. If a tire dealer charged you for it, go to Costco to top it off as needed.


Uh, not if you have a proper dryer on your compressor. Water is filtered out on compressors that are well maintained.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> You do know there are only two large tire mfg in the U.S. now.
> Goodyear and Cooper
> 
> Uh, not if you have a proper dryer on your compressor. Water is filtered out on compressors that are well maintained.


Yeah, and how many gas stations maintain there compressors properly? Try this: before you put the nozzle on your tire valve, squeeze the handle and watch the end of the nozzle to see if there's moisture visible. How about the moisture that forms if you have oxygen present in the tire? 
There must be good reasons for aircraft operators using nitrogen. As I said, I'm not looking to start an argument. I started using nitrogen in 1971. If it doesn't make sense for you, that's fine with me. I like the benefits I get, and I don't need to convince or convert anyone.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Yeah, and how many gas stations maintain there compressors properly? Try this: before you put the nozzle on your tire valve, squeeze the handle and watch the end of the nozzle to see if there's moisture visible. How about the moisture that forms if you have oxygen present in the tire?
> There must be good reasons for aircraft operators using nitrogen. As I said, I'm not looking to start an argument. I started using nitrogen in 1971. If it doesn't make sense for you, that's fine with me. I like the benefits I get, and I don't need to convince or convert anyone.


Yes, aircraft tires experience extremes in temperature in very short periods of time. 
Aircraft tires are exposed to low pressures at high altitudes.

Automobiles, not so much.

It is often used as a sales gimmick.

Take it if it is free. Don't pay for nitrogen.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 48/oobaah: Compressed Earth
> Air is E X A C T L Y
> 7 8 % ... N I T R O G E N...J U S...S A Y I N'.
> Since your Stated Location is "?" which
> retailer, where, did you utilize for this ?


LOL...it was a tongue-in-cheek comment re: all the suckers that pay for "Nitrogen-infused" tires.

I'm seriously surprised that y'all did not catch on....hahaha

Air = 78% Nitrogen + 22% other stuff (fart/smoke/dust/o2/co2 etc)

Oh, my used tire shop guy is not that advanced to "extract" nitrogen from air...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> You do know there are only two large tire mfg in the U.S. now.
> Goodyear and Cooper.


And how many smaller ones ? Size does not matter if a smaller company makes a better tire or anything for that matter.

I only want the best tire that suits my needs that I can afford.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Bridgestone is a Japanese company operating out of plants world wide. 
In the US they use the former Firestone tire plants to produce some tires. 
Just enough to use the made in America label.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Buy tires from Tirerack.com


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

already made the money back this week was good =)


----------



## CorollaS (Apr 10, 2016)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 79/Bill Collector: OOOOOOKAY !
> We are up to
> $81/each,presumably before Local Tax.
> Will you give us the Other Details, please?
> ...


Hey Casuale, I just bought 4 Pirelli P4 90K mile tires for an 08 Corolla (same size)
for $349 out the door mounted and balanced. It looks like they went up just a bit but,
they're still under $380 with the $60 instant saving. If you're a Sam's member I think
you would be very happy with that deal. It's the best tire for the price I could find.

I guess because I'm new here I can't post a link (I tried) but you can search the size 195/65/15
on Sam's site and it will show you the Pirelli P4 as an option for your car.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

CorollaS said:


> Hey Casuale, I just bought 4 Pirelli P4 90K mile tires for an 08 Corolla (same size)
> for $349 out the door mounted and balanced. It looks like they went up just a bit but,
> they're still under $380 with the $60 instant saving. If you're a Sam's member I think
> you would be very happy with that deal. It's the best tire for the price I could find.
> ...


POST#128/CorollaS: "Ahoy!"&Welcome
to UP.Net/Forums from
81°F/31%RH, 100% Sunshine Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Well, what a Refreshingly Pleasant &
Helpful "Hihowahya!", there Nashville!
WOW...a 90K Treadlife...is THAT part of
the Equation backed by their Warranty?
Jeezumus, the tread compound must be
a Molybdenum/Synthetic diamond blend!
Highest that I had previously heard about
was an 80K Michelin.

With 70K on the
'Yota 'Rolla, I don't know if I'll have this,
the MOST DEPENDABLE of my cars until
160 K. Since it would be $318 Out-the-
Door @MallWart for their LEAST expen-
sive Douglas-by-Goodyear [with $22×4 for Balance/Mounting and Road Hazard Ins.
plus Tax.] Your suggestion is especially
timely because the Reviews, although gen-
erally positive, indicate that the Douglas
"50K" is a 40K Lifetime tire, AT BEST!

Other Thread Contributors: has ANYONE
gotten Satisfaction [= New Set of Tires]
as a Result of Treadware Life Expectancy
Failure, as long as you've upheld the re-
quired Rotation & Inflation parameters ?

Mentoring Bison: "Asking for a Friend."


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Buy tires from Tirerack.com


Depends on where you live. 
In San Diego I can find the same, or better prices than Tire Rack.

Discount Tire in San Diego, and throughout the Southwest is a great tire place. 
You won't find better prices or service, even at Wally World.

Discount always beats Tire Rack prices. 
The have price matching.


----------



## cashuber (Mar 23, 2016)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> good thing i made the money back this week =)
> 
> View attachment 35243


Hey.. how many days and trips too make that amount? .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I wonder what the operating cpm is on *that* vehicle.


Maybe in this case actual cost WILL be higher than mileage.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

CorollaS said:


> Hey Casuale, I just bought 4 Pirelli P4 90K mile tires for an 08 Corolla (same size)
> for $349 out the door mounted and balanced. It looks like they went up just a bit but,
> they're still under $380 with the $60 instant saving. If you're a Sam's member I think
> you would be very happy with that deal. It's the best tire for the price I could find.
> ...


Sam's Club is good. Discount Tire will also match their prices.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> good thing i made the money back this week =)
> 
> View attachment 35243


Yes anything mechanical, wipers, brakes, washes claim it! I got a return only because I added maintenance and miles. I dropped 1400 gettting my car fix and still needs repairs.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

Dang said:


> so..i should just claim actual expense then correct?
> 
> and for mileage i can claim that separately right?


You can claim both with tax slayer.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

CODenver26 said:


> You can claim both with tax slayer.


Is this a joke?


----------



## TOMLREED (Jul 9, 2015)

In 2000 miles, they're paid for.....


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

TOMLREED said:


> In 2000 miles, they're paid for.....


its 1k mile for me i already got paid for it back..
and made alot more =D


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

CODenver26 said:


> You can claim both with tax slayer.





CODenver26 said:


> Yes anything mechanical, wipers, brakes, washes claim it! I got a return only because I added maintenance and miles. I dropped 1400 gettting my car fix and still needs repairs.


First, you don't get a "return," you file it. If you are entitled to money back due to over witholding or overpayment, you then get a "refund."
I'm not familiar with "tax slayer," but if it is tax preparation software, and is telling you that you can claim both the standard mileage rate and actual expenses for business use of your vehicle, it is flat wrong. You must choose one or the other, according to the IRS, and you must also have contemporaneous mileage records to substantiate the deduction, whichever one you select. Furthermore, if you elect to use actual vehicle expenses, you have to calculate the percentage of business use and then deduct only that percentage of the cost of operating the vehicle. So if you used your car half for Uber and half personal and commuting, you would be able to deduct half the operating costs.
The SRM works best for most Uber/Lyft drivers. For instance, if you drove 2500 miles at the 2015 rate, you would deduct $1437 from your taxable income, offsetting that repair bill you mentioned. You don't get back the cost of the repair, you just reduce your taxable income by that amount.
If your tax return claims both SRM and actual operating expenses, you may get a letter from the IRS.
Suggest you search in the "Taxes" thread on this forum. Lots of good advice from tax professionals, which I am not.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

CODenver26 said:


> Yes anything mechanical, wipers, brakes, washes claim it! I got a return only because I added maintenance and miles. I dropped 1400 gettting my car fix and still needs repairs.


You can *legally* deduct *either* actual expenses (including depreciation) *OR* mileage, *not both.*

If the IRS finds you deducted expenses AND mileage, you're asking for an audit. Watch for their letter in your mail.


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> good thing i made the money back this week =)
> 
> View attachment 35243


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Dang said:


> around 1.3k out the door..can i keep receipt and file next year tax..and get some refund?
> 
> good thing i made the money back this week =)
> 
> View attachment 35243


You made the money back only if you don't count the vehicle operating expenses or any pay for yourself for all those hours you put in for that $100+ you made over the cost of the tires. Fuzzy Uber math, indeed!


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Recently purchased 4 Michelin 255R60 - 19 Premier LTX tires on a dealer promo (-$120) mounted, balanced on the car, with 4 new TPMS @9.50 ea. All included out the door with tax & fees =$795.00 Plus Michelin gives me a $70.00 gift card.

Sounds like you were hosed when you were trying to buy tires


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

At least with TurboTax you can enter numbers for both actual expenses and mileage, but only so the software can compare which is a better option to go with, it only uses one set of expenses, whichever is higher. I don't know if this is the same with Taxslayer or not, but you def can not actually claim both.


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

Dang said:


> so..i should just claim actual expense then correct?
> 
> and for mileage i can claim that separately right?


No. One or the other. If you claim actual, hope you kept all your gas receipts and can reasonably determine and provide evidence of how much has was personal and how much private. Same for allocation of all costs. Claiming actual doesn't mean you get to write everything off as business related!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Chef Aarron said:


> No. One or the other. If you claim actual, hope you kept all your gas receipts and can reasonably determine and provide evidence of how much has was personal and how much private. Same for allocation of all costs. Claiming actual doesn't mean you get to write everything off as business related!


Whether you go with with mileage or actual you still need to know personal vs business use. Usually mileage determines this, you use the % of business vs personal miles to determine the % of mileage or actual costs that you can deduct.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

When I was going to college and living at home, I was traveling from Sherman Oaks to Pasadena every morning, and my parents had bought me a new car and I wore the original set of tires down to the nubs in no time. 
One Saturday I was in the driveway just finishing up washing the car and since I was in the driveway he asked if he could borrow the car to go to the store. 
I just told him to make sure and park it out by the Goodwill bin to avoid people banging into the side of my car with their doors. 
He was gone for about two hours and when he came back I noticed the smudged up tires and rims that I had just gotten done cleaning. 
On closer look I noticed that he had bought me a new set of tires and I thanked him profusely. LOL
Anyway, while cleaning the tires the suds brought out the molded in printing on the tires. 
Now... my dad was always a cheapskate, but when I looked at where the tires were made....

POLAND!!!

Those damned tires lasted me for four years and took me all the way to Boston and then some for graduate school.
A side note... the tires never gave a bounce or shake and were perfectly balanced except for one wheel that had a half ounce weight on the inside of the rim.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.brotires.com
The link I posted is an example of a good place to go buy used tires, this is where I go in San Bernardino, check out Craigslist that's a good source

Why are you buying new tires there are plenty of people out there who get rid of their tires with lots of thread still left on there


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

you guys need to find a nice mom and pop tire shop on yelp with a good rating that sells used tires

i found one with quick friendly service and no bullshit upsell 

i got $140 for 4 tires in great shape and good tread

$280 for new tires even if i wanted new ones

if your spending over 500 on tires to drive uber x you're crazy


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

Dang said:


> .


Google: barbara ann Berwick
See got a 100% Reimbursement from Uber corporate! Gas, tires, maintaince and repairs.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Dang said:


> .


What kind of business did you actually think you where joining, did you think your car will not wear down, and the tires go bald, LMAO.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Tire Rack
Discount Tire Direct

You don't need a new valve stem of the old ones are fine. I just researched and priced 2 195/65R15 tires for a total of 151ish. No taxes and no shipping costs. I'm then taking them to the local high school auto shop and for $10 donation they will be balanced and installed and I am out the door. Tires have excellent reviews and are 75k miles. Bam. All tire stores will price match in print or online deals. Just take the piece of paper in.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

ORT said:


> What kind of business did you actually think you where joining, did you think your car will not wear down, and the tires go bald, LMAO.


he cant answer that...he got deact due to too many cancellations...so his "investment" is a sunk cost....lol


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> Tire Rack
> Discount Tire Direct
> 
> You don't need a new valve stem of the old ones are fine. I just researched and priced 2 195/65R15 tires for a total of 151ish. No taxes and no shipping costs. I'm then taking them to the local high school auto shop and for $10 donation they will be balanced and installed and I am out the door. Tires have excellent reviews and are 75k miles. Bam. All tire stores will price match in print or online deals. Just take the piece of paper in.


I'd check those lug nuts if you're having kids put em back on your car. Not to mention valve stems are about $2.00 each. I suppose those $8.00 that could be in your pocket and I'm hardly against that.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'd check those lug nuts if you're having kids put em back on your car. Not to mention valve stems are about $2.00 each. I suppose those $8.00 that could be in your pocket and I'm hardly against that.


Yes I will since they effed up in past. Thanks. I'm on it.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> Yes I will since they effed up in past. Thanks. I'm on it.


I have seen the results of a car whose lug nuts weren't tightened properly when I was a kid myself working at a Walmart. I also found this video a few minutes ago. I had no idea that trucks and buses turned into friggen car bombs when a tire blew out. Damn. 00:15 seconds in.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> I have seen the results of a car whose lug nuts weren't tightened properly when I was a kid myself working at a Walmart. I also found this video a few minutes ago. I had no idea that trucks and buses turned into friggen car bombs when a tire blew out. Damn. 00:15 seconds in.


Hot dayam me neither!!! Jeezus! Definitely checking!!! Ima go to ntb instead!


----------



## Angry Uber driver (Apr 20, 2016)

Do Not work for Uber or use Uber. I have a large, large following on Instagram and will be sure to let them know as well. I have been ignored by Uber they don't want to reply to email so I promised them I would ruin their lives. It's nothing but a scam, before you know you have done wear and tear on your car. One of their reps even insulted me. Just use Lyft or delivery driving for various restaurants that pay 22/hr. Just went in for orientation. Try apps like handy and hire vue. Trust me you won't regret it. Uber sucks.


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I just put 4 new tires on my car and only paid 500. out the door, mount, balance, valve stems and lifetime road hazard warranty....you got bent over son


$500 for tires that might last you 30,000,
my last set of michelin's with over 100k and still have about 10k of life left in them..all for $900.00 ...who's getting bent?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

dutch369 said:


> $500 for tires that might last you 30,000,
> my last set of michelin's with over 100k and still have about 10k of life left in them..all for $900.00 ...who's getting bent?


Yes Michelin are great tires, but I think it depends on your driving style and the weather conditions, my car came with Michelin Energy Savers I only got a little over 50,000 miles I mean I could push it to 60 but I didn't want to risk it as a safety hazard..


----------



## ZMIchael (Apr 24, 2016)

Dang said:


> so..i should just claim actual expense then correct?
> 
> and for mileage i can claim that separately right?


It all depends on how much you spend on expenses and how many miles you drive at the end of the year. If you drive a good amount then miles will be better off with.


----------



## ZMIchael (Apr 24, 2016)

Rotate your tires every 5,000 miles and they will last a lot longer!


----------



## CorollaS (Apr 10, 2016)

ZMIchael said:


> Rotate your tires every 5,000 miles and they will last a lot longer!


Don't they rotate every time I drive?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

CorollaS said:


> Don't they rotate every time I drive?


beat me to it lol


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Whether you go with with mileage or actual you still need to know personal vs business use. Usually mileage determines this, you use the % of business vs personal miles to determine the % of mileage or actual costs that you can deduct.


Ummmm....yeah....that's what I said.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Chef Aarron said:


> Ummmm....yeah....that's what I said.


No, you didn't. Reread your post that I referenced, you only mentioned needing mileage percentages for filing by actual costs only...enough so I felt the need to clarify.


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> No, you didn't. Reread your post that I referenced, you only mentioned needing mileage percentages for filing by actual costs only...enough so I felt the need to clarify.


*rolls eyes* If you're gonna pick nits, at least be right. If you're doing standard mileage deduction, there is no allocation of expenses - all of the expenses being discussed are part of that standard amount. All you do its take the number of eligible miles driven for Uber and multiply by the deduction amount. But, hey if you want to turn tiddlywinks into rocket science, knock yourself out!


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Chef Aarron said:


> *rolls eyes* If you're gonna pick nits, at least be right. If you're doing standard mileage deduction, there is no allocation of expenses - all of the expenses being discussed are part of that standard amount. All you do its take the number of eligible miles driven for Uber and multiply by the deduction amount. But, hey if you want to turn tiddlywinks into rocket science, knock yourself out!


Get over it ... you're all spending time trying to pick fly shit out of the pepper


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Chef Aarron said:


> *rolls eyes* If you're gonna pick nits, at least be right. If you're doing standard mileage deduction, there is no allocation of expenses - all of the expenses being discussed are part of that standard amount. All you do its take the number of eligible miles driven for Uber and multiply by the deduction amount. But, hey if you want to turn tiddlywinks into rocket science, knock yourself out!


Actually, even in that case, there are still some expenses based on % use, such as the interest paid on your car loan.

Yes, I like picking nits when it comes to tax prep.


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Actually, even in that case, there are still some expenses based on % use, such as the interest paid on your car loan.
> 
> Yes, I like picking nits when it comes to tax prep.


This thread was on regards to new tires. Guess I'm a picker of nits when it comes to not overcomplicating advice with complete irrelevance.


----------

